
A React component for building Web forms from JSONSchema - dsego
https://mozilla-services.github.io/react-jsonschema-form/
======
tdubbs
Can UISchema and formData be embedded within JSONSchema? Using 3 different
JSON objects seems like an interesting design decision vs adding nested ui and
form attributes at the JSONSchema.properties.property level.

